# Boycott "Supernanny"



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

What is wrong with TV? Okay, rhetorical question.
But if any of you caught a glimpse of preview for the upcoming "Supernanny" episode, you'd agree with me.
The so-called child expert was scolding a mother for nursing her fourteen month-old dd! She said, "You let her hang on your like koalas!"
OMG! What has the world come to?
First, an airline kicks bans a mom from nursing. Then, this beloved expert is denouncing nursing?
If you find it as troubling as I do, please do not even turn on your TV on Monday, at 9 p.m. Don't give the network and advertisers any reason to air more of this nonsense.

And let me just say that I couldn't nurse past the newborn age. And I envy (and fully support) moms who nurse through toddler years. Occasionally, you see people give them a hard time for doing so in public. It's ridiculous! So I voice out because if I don't, then I'm a complacent.


----------



## miasandhadleysmom (Jul 24, 2006)

I did not see this episode but I really dislike SuperNanny. I think it is so demeaning to have a show that shows parents being told that they aren't parenting correctly. Even if these people do want the help, they need to do it privately and with someone who really respects them and will work with their family and their individual needs. Not someone who is doing it for ratings. Also, the kids get no say about being on television. Would you want your most horrible childhood moments caught on tape for the whole world to judge?


----------



## DollyX (Jan 29, 2007)

i think everyone is supposed to do the same exact thing and i am so very glad tv is telling us how to live!! after all we need to churn out good little consumers. thank god supernanny can tell us all how stupid we are! shame is so powerful...


----------



## DollyX (Jan 29, 2007)

in fact, i think i'll email abc with those comments!!!


----------



## CherieBerry (Feb 16, 2007)

http://abc.go.com/site/contactus.html


----------



## DollyX (Jan 29, 2007)

"Thank you for your comments and/or inquiries. We appreciate your interest in ABC Television Network programming."
thanks CherieBerry!!!!!!!


----------



## purplegirl (Apr 5, 2004)

I am appalled and just wrote ABC to let them know.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Hello all you gentle and loving attached mamas









I'm feeling very much the same as you about this show - why I watched it, I have no clue. I knew it would cause me emotional distress.

This topic is very important and I would like to see some positive action taken. However, I do want you all to keep in mind our posting guidlines - no, nobody has crossed a line







I just want to jump in here and show my support.


----------



## CherieBerry (Feb 16, 2007)

It's breaking my heart that BFing and CoSleeping have been constantly refered to as hindering development and growth in this episode.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

I saw the preview for it and DH turned to me, mouth hanging open and says...so what are we going to do about THAT?







He fired off an email to them this morning.







: And no, we didn't watch it. Do not want ABC to get credit for our household viewing share for that crap.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

I didn't watch!!


----------



## debi ann (Jan 24, 2006)

I just sent my comments to ABC. I was so upset last night watching the show. Especially when the poor little girl wanted to nurse before her nap!


----------



## eloquence (Apr 25, 2006)

Ah. We do not watch TV. And its moments like this that I am really glad that we don't. That just upsets me so much.


----------



## Janelovesmax (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm sooo down to boycott "Supernanny" and while we are at it, I'm down to boycott "Nanny 911" as well.


----------



## AppleOrangePear (Apr 17, 2004)

I personally think it is just as bad to offer to go on the show with your children for the world to see all. If someone needs advice their are better ways to receive it instead of national tv. Of course, they want people to respond.

However, we are a family without any sort of cable. I guess thats why we are always getting people calling wanting us to take family surveys about movies and such









Michele

argh! server busy server busy server busy


----------



## Zoeanne (Dec 4, 2005)

My mom just told me about this episode today...sounded really annoying...why couldn't they just have helped the family without forcing them to wean? And my mom (who is so AP and was an EBF-er) kept saying, you should have seen how the little girl just was exploring and going off on her own afterwards after being so clingy at first.







: Ever heard of editing, mom?????


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miasandhadleysmom* 
Also, the kids get no say about being on television. Would you want your most horrible childhood moments caught on tape for the whole world to judge?









: I do wonder about that. A few episodes was the town next to us & they interviewed the teacher and principal on the show. They had a big article in the paper to be sure to watch it! So, everyone knew about it. You just know all the neighbors and school friends watched it. How humiliating for those poor kids!







: Bet that goes in their yearbook!

But, nope, didn't watch this episode--only the local one which was actually pretty decent.


----------



## donutmolly (Jun 9, 2005)

Does anyone know who the advertisers were? (Or how to find out?) I'd like to write to them too, and let them know we won't be purchasing their products because of a show that potentially harms children's well-being.


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

http://abc.go.com/site/contactus.html

I went to this link and said that I would never watch Supernanny again, and would seriously consider watching any ABC program from this point forward; and that I expect ABC and the Supernanny to apologize for airing this episode with dangerous parenting advice regarding breastfeeding.


----------



## E.V. Lowi (Sep 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CherieBerry* 
http://abc.go.com/site/contactus.html

Thanks for the link-this show is dangerous B.S.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

no problem, never seen the show anyway so add me to the boycott


----------



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm just now getting over here to see what everyone thought. I am sad to admit that the reaction is what I expected it to be....









I was so hopeing the outpouring from here would be from the many well informed members that took the opportunity to submit to Supernanny a wealth of information regarding the benefits of nursing past infancy and co-sleeping. Now if that was followed by "I will no longer or never have/never will watch your show again" that would be good too.

I certainly hope someone did that.... Anyone?

On the flip side....would you rather the people who are hitting/spanking/slapping/etc and treating their kids like







not go on Supernanny, and just keep doing what they are doing? I think that is more harmful than having their dirty laundry aired once and the aformentioned behavior stopped. Many people don't have the means and or aren't in a position or location to get help from anyone else. Sad but true.









Now I will go







: and wait for the







s about my POV.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

So







you're saying everyone should bombard the TV station w/anti Supernanny messages yet it's positive that these families are being helped by SupernannY?

Would you clarify that?

Personally, I think it'd be great if Supernanny shows could be more peaceful and constructive with their teachings. I bet (







) it has a big viewer audience and how awesome that could be if they spread a more positive approach to parenting; ie. not only don't spank but that's it's okay to cosleep, nurse, etc.


----------



## flowers (Apr 8, 2004)

I sent them an email before it even aired. A friend told me about a trailor that dissed bfing a 13 mos old.

My email stated AAP's guidelines of bfing and I mentioned that many well respected ped's support extending nursing. I said that if they were going to present themselves as being the experts they should do better research.


----------



## Jaime (Jan 24, 2004)

i didn't watch it but I read about some people who have. I was really surprised. I nursed my DD until she was 20 mos old. We only weaned because I was 5 mos pregnant, and my breasts were very sore. Some people said that she discouraged her bf because the baby was so attached to her. I was like well even still it's the mom's choice to wean not some fake nanny on tv. I wish that they would've suggested the mom have worn her baby. 14 mos is still such a baby. Shame on abc


----------



## debi ann (Jan 24, 2006)

I told them that the WHO recommends breastfeeding for at least 2 yrs and asked why supernanny could not have suggested wearing the baby so the mom could get more done. Then I said I would not be watching ABC again.


----------



## bandana (Jun 4, 2003)

It's funny, I actually caught that show as I was folding laundry, and was pretty annoyed with the anti-co-sleeping and nursing sentiments...I just wish Supernanny had said, "here's a sling, this will solve all of your problems, and by the way, don't hit your kids."


----------



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
So







you're saying everyone should bombard the TV station w/anti Supernanny messages yet it's positive that these families are being helped by SupernannY?

Would you clarify that?

Personally, I think it'd be great if Supernanny shows could be more peaceful and constructive with their teachings. I bet (







) it has a big viewer audience and how awesome that could be if they spread a more positive approach to parenting; ie. not only don't spank but that's it's okay to cosleep, nurse, etc.

Were you talking to me or everyone in general?


----------



## LLBgal (Mar 14, 2007)

I did not see the show but I did submit a complaint to ABC and pointed them to WHO and the AAP... asked for public apology/clarification and said I would not watch the show until such time as that was done.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

I think that if you choose to email ABC (which I also did) it's important to let them know you will no longer be viewing their show.


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

Boycott her book as well. I wrote an article and it gives a resources where you can take action. I am hoping that it will reach some people that saw the episode.

x-posted in other SN threads.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvercrest79* 
Were you talking to me or everyone in general?

Yep, replying to your post right above mine. I couldn't quite understand what you were advocating; ie. she's evil (boycott) or she's constructive (applaud).


----------



## Anuska (Nov 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CherieBerry* 
It's breaking my heart that BFing and CoSleeping have been constantly refered to as hindering development and growth in this episode.

Yes, I've been hearing this all my 22 years of APing my children.....when will people "get it".

My kids have NOT been hindered, they are secure and extremely emotionally functional.


----------



## Kokopelli-mana (Jan 18, 2005)

I filled out their form on ABC.com
After the fiasco with Barbara Walers, I would have thought they would have paid more attention to their portrayal of breastfeeding, and I let them know it.


----------



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
Yep, replying to your post right above mine. I couldn't quite understand what you were advocating; ie. she's evil (boycott) or she's constructive (applaud).

I was not advocating boycotting. I only meant if they wanted to say they would boycott after giving constuctive critisizm it wouldn't be as bad as just ranting and boycotting.


----------

